# My Percision Gun Rest .



## Badge171 (Apr 9, 2015)

Two pieces were purchased, the hand wheel, and the forearm bag from Sinclaire International Shooting.
Had to share
Best Regards


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 9, 2015)

At the bottom of your pics before you post it says "Thumbnail" or "Full Image" Click "Full Image and what you see now is what you get. Nice work.

"Billy G"


----------



## hdskip (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd shoot of  that rest. Nice work! The level is a nice touch which I'll be incorporating on mine. How much does it weigh? Have you used it yet? Inquiring minds need to know.
   A really nice project!
   Gary


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 9, 2015)

What kind of height can you get?  Thanks for the tip on the bag.


----------



## Badge171 (Apr 9, 2015)

In the lowest position 7" height ,  In the upper position 12" . I also can traverse from center line 1.5" by the center knob and lock. 
Frank


----------



## Andre (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, very nice! What rear bag do you use?


----------



## barnett (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice rest !!! I'm going to add that to my to do list !!


----------

